

Beginners' Guide To Ubuntu One Personal Cloud - aweber
http://beginlinux.com/desktop/ubuntu/beginners-guide-to-ubuntu-one-personal-cloud

======
Random_Person
This article seems to skip on one of the most important aspects of Ubuntu One
for me: syncing my /Home folder.

I've been keeping my photos/documents synced across platforms for years with
Dropbox. Ubuntu Ones service is significantly slower at this procedure... BUT,
Dropbox doesn't give me the flexibility to sync my config files (or if it
does, I have no idea how.)

Keeping my config files synced is immeasurably more valuable for me across my
Ubuntu machines and makes a re-install much more pleasurable. I no longer need
to spend the hour or so I used to setting up my software the way I like it...
it just works.

~~~
meaty
I just use a single laptop with a dock. Saves all the hassle of
synchronisation.

~~~
Random_Person
Well, yes... if only. I have my two work machines... which don't go home with
me... and my two personal machines. I would, however, love to have a dock to
replace my work desktop.

------
spindritf
Ubuntu One's killer app is Tomboy[1] which can use it to synchronize across
computers and Androids[2] and is consistently the app I use the most after the
terminal and browser. For everything: scribbling, grocery/shopping/todo lists,
things to remember, personal wiki articles...

[1] <http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/features.html> [2]
<https://launchpad.net/tomdroid> (use the beta provided as an .apk in the
sidebar)

~~~
randomsearch
If you don't have a problem with commercial software, you'll probably find
Evernote [1] a great improvement on Tomboy.

[1] <http://evernote.com>

~~~
ComputerGuru
Evernote has one of the least-intuitive, most-bloated UIs I've ever seen.

I was a fan of Wunderlist, but it seems that the product is no longer updated.

